
A watershed moment in understanding how H2O conducts electricity - finolex1
http://news.yale.edu/2016/12/01/watershed-moment-understanding-how-h2o-conducts-electricity
======
finolex2
Full paper can be found here:
[http://science.sciencemag.org/content/354/6316/1131](http://science.sciencemag.org/content/354/6316/1131)

As in most chemistry/physics papers, the true marvel is often not the actual
phenomena being studied, but the observational techniques used to study those
phenomena. In this case, it's by complexing the hydronium cluster with
molecules that accept H-Bonds increasingly strongly, and then tracking the
frequency of every O-D stretch vibration in the complex, as a hydron is
incrementally pulled to a neighbouring water molecule.

------
basicplus2
Pure water is an excellent insulator

